# Another what am I doing wrong question



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

they are just better at linking turns repeatedly.

Keep practicing.

When you get good on the bunny slope (or Green slow zones).... move up to harder trails, and spend some time practicing.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Practice...and making sure you're not using your back foot to rudder into the turn. When doing what you describe, I apply slight pressure to the edge with my weight centered, then just kind of lean/shift back and forth from toe to heel. When I want to do full turns, then I apply pressure to the front foot first and go through the motions.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You either put too much pressure or your knees are not bent enough to utilize the heel edge thus your edge is breaking away in snow.


----------



## Jeremyb83 (Feb 12, 2015)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> they are just better at linking turns repeatedly.
> 
> Keep practicing.
> 
> When you get good on the bunny slope (or Green slow zones).... move up to harder trails, and spend some time practicing.


I always associated linking turns with endless S turns, which I can do.. For this they're going straight down the fall line. Is this still linking?


----------



## Jeremyb83 (Feb 12, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> Practice...and making sure you're not using your back foot to rudder into the turn. When doing what you describe, I apply slight pressure to the edge with my weight centered, then just kind of lean/shift back and forth from toe to heel. When I want to do full turns, then I apply pressure to the front foot first and go through the motions.


So like a slow rocking from the toe end to heel end? Are you always riding an edge or is the bored flat in the middle of the transition?



speedjason said:


> You either put too much pressure or your knees are not bent enough to utilize the heel edge thus your edge is breaking away in snow.


Would adjusting the heel back height help? Maybe knees and pressure, I'll do some trial end error


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sounds like you're sliding your back foot out too much when going to your heel edge. do more leaning and less moving of your back foot. you're gonna pick up more speed doing it this way so practice on green trails if the speed freaks you out.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Bend your knees.


----------



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's a nice video on how to carve:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w

Make sure to pay attention to your shoulders. A lot of beginners tend to have their shoulders turned way too far forward. Since your board wants to follow your shoulders you get exactly what you're describing.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

perhaps practice riding flat based?

if I get going too fast flat based for longer than a few seconds, I feel I am liable to catch an edge, and I gently put a little more pressure on my toes or heels. Not enough to really get on edge and start veering that direction but enough to keep from catching an edge. guessing that's what 'they' are doing. the camber profile is going to affect the feel riding flat based at speed though, imo


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

here's one...but even do more shallow turns by just rocking you ankles


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

My guess is you either open your shoulders too much on your heelside forcing the board to whip around or youre just not super comfortable carving on your heel edge as you pick up speed. Go to a mellow run and work on gentle smooth transitions from edge to edge keeping your knees bent and shoulders parallel to the board.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about and it's happened to me too. I whip the tail out too much on the heel side portion. He's not talking about linking turns or carving, but basically bombing a run straight down without flat basing. It's just a little harder to keep the board pointed down the fall line when on the heels. Physiology with the ankles etc.

Just keep practicing it, and make sure you're comfortable with the speed as sometimes your body might be subconsciously trying to slow down.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeremyb83 said:


> So like a slow rocking from the toe end to heel end? Are you always riding an edge or is the bored flat in the middle of the transition?
> 
> 
> 
> Would adjusting the heel back height help? Maybe knees and pressure, I'll do some trial end error


Yeah, something like that. There may be a moment where I'm flat as I go back and forth. I go faster when slightly on edge and I'm less likely to catch. And fwiw, I do have the forward lean cranked in my bindings and I do feel that it helps keep my knees bent and I get more response from my heel edge. Keep your shoulders parallel to the board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeremyb83 said:


> I see other boarders going down hill by riding the edge of their board switching from the toe side edge to the heel side edge in a semi straight line (little bit of turn in either direction). Not sure what this is called.. I can ride my toe side edge pretty well but when I switch to heel side I make a c or j turn and end up breaking. What am I doing wrong..
> 
> The closest I can come to it is sliding my tail to a 30 degree angle, leaning forward on the head end and applying tail heal pressure which creates a funky drag break then sliding my back foot forward and resuming riding the toe edge.
> 
> Sorry if my terminology sucks, I just board and let muscle memory take over.


That's called dynamic carving. Or small radius dynamic turns.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Another great thread here!

Personally I find it more educational to watch someone show me body movements rather than watching someone just carving on a video.

It sounds like what the OP is describing is basically rocking back from edge to edge and keeping a little turn in there to check the speed a bit.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Also when carving your edge transition needs to be very smooth especially going from toe to heel because snowboard does not turn symmetrically.
As for turn shape it depends what you trying to achieve. If you want to lay out a big C carve, you need to shift weight more into the turn. If you just want to do a small straight line carve, you need to shift less weight.
Carving requires more fineness in the transitions.
The other thing is keep your knees bent, stay dynamic.


----------

